# Nikita Losing Fluid??



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Nikita is losing fluid from her back end (genitals) its like clear blood stained.
She has only eaten a small amount today and is not looking too happy
and is now refusing food is the fluid loss normal??


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

How much??? They do leak a little bit. If it's a lot it's wrong.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm taking no chances i just rang the vet cos she doesnt look happy at all.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Please let me know how she gets on! Is she spayed?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Please let me know how she gets on! *Is she spayed*?


She's had kittens in last couple of days.

Op it is normal to get some blood as spid says.Depends how much she's loosing as you are ringing the vet im sure they will advise you.


----------



## Bottroll (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah some cats can get a boggy uterus, our girl Milo just had this where she was spotting for 3 days after giving birth (not much just a few blood patches the size of say a 20 p coin at most) 

She is now fine running around like the fool she is  and back on heat while still being a great mum lol

So if it is spotting as the ones above have said it is normal if there is a fair bit of blood you have done the right thing


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

my queen has a bloody discharge for a few days but it can last for 5 days.
it should be watery blood not fresh blood and although it may look alot its probably not much. if we are talking of tablespoons then the vet needs to check her.
dont forget she has eaten placentas so she may not be very hungry, my girl goes off food for a little while after having kittens.
if you are worried ask the vet to give her a check.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Been to the vets and she has a temp of 46 and he thinks she may have mastitus. Shes had an antibiotic injection and has got to go back tomorrow to check her temp again and her babies cannot nurse off her so i have to hand feed them. She is resting now and ive just fed the babies i have to feed 2 hourly at the moment because they are so tiny they are taking a bottle quite well. xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

oh no...poor nikita.
did the vet tell you to place a warm flannel over her teats, this may relieve some of the pain for her.
hope she will feel better soon then she can feed her babies, poor girl this is very painful for them.
good luck with hand rearing and if you have any questions do ask and many can help you.
remember to wipe their bottoms to stimulate them to toilet and keep them warm, dont feed a cold kitten. wishing you all the luck and i know how much sleep you will be getting.......none.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> oh no...poor nikita.
> did the vet tell you to place a warm flannel over her teats, this may relieve some of the pain for her.
> hope she will feel better soon then she can feed her babies, poor girl this is very painful for them.
> good luck with hand rearing and if you have any questions do ask and many can help you.
> remember to wipe their bottoms to stimulate them to toilet and keep them warm, don't feed a cold kitten. wishing you all the luck and i know how much sleep you will be getting.......none.


The vet did not mention about a warm flannel and ive hand reared kittens in the past and have been wiping their bottoms and i have them on a heat pad in a box so they are comfy and warm and are in the lounge because that is the warmest room. I won't be going to bed tonight because i know i will sleep too heavy and not wake up for their feeds. I can grab an hour here and there on the sofa during the day. Thank you very much for your advise. xx


----------



## Tamiyamumma (Sep 13, 2012)

Hope Nikita gets well soon. Good luck with the hand rearing xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_poor Nikita, hope shes better soon.Good luck with hand rearing the kittens._


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

good you have hand reared before, it does take alot of time doesnt it.
yes you can use a warm flannel if she will let you place on across her belly, my girl had mastitis and the warm flannel helped, she was back feeding in 3 days so i didnt need to feed the kittens for long.
hope all goes well.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Nikita was quite weak during the night and early hours but has eaten a little and and has had a little wander round the lounge i syringe fed her some fluids and she is getting strogger, the babies are doing well so far and have gained the weight back that they lost the first night. Ive not been to bed because i didn't want to end up in a deep sleep and not waking to feed the babies plus i wanted to stay by Nikita's side. I have to take her back to the vets today for them to check her temp again and the fluid loss has just about stopped. I will grab a few hours sleep later on then from there get into a routine of catching a bit of sleep between feeds. The babies are waking for feeds which is a good sign and are suckling well. xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

when you go to the vets ask them if they think hills ad mixed with krm may help mummy, i give this to my queens for the week after birth and it seems to help them stay strong.
good news with the kittens. x


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Nikita has an appointment to go back to the vets at 4:15pm to check her temp but she its much better in herself and is wanting lots of cuddles. And i will thank you. xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

looking forward to the update on your girl, hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

hope nikita gets well soon - you will need a well earned sleep by then. so glad to hear the kittens are doing well too.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I am "Censored" fuming!!!  I got to the vets and Nikita was examined and her temp taken which was still quite high so they took her out the back to do a scan that confirmed what i had told the emergency out of hours vet last night that i thought she still had a baby inside her but he dismissed it and said its more like mastitis. She has been kept in for an op to remove the baby which is dead that i also knew and they are going to spay her while she's under. I have to ring at 6pm to see how she is.  The vet also said that if she comes out of it she will be too toxic to be able to go back to feeding her babies but i will continue feeding them so no sleep for me again i don't drink tea or coffee but the kettle is going on the make a nice strong sweet coffee.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Good news she has come round and is sitting up but they are keeping her in over night on a drip because she hadn't been drinking and there was a kitten stuck. I'm just so relieved that she is ok she's been spayed too so no more accidents. xx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh poor her, glad she's come round now though.

Must've been awful having a kitten stuck inside her!! Can't believe the emergency vet didn't even check that!!!!


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so glad she is in recovery - sending you supportive thoughts for all the hand feeding.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_OMG poor Nikita, hope now they have found out whats wrong ,she will start to improve and feel better, good luck with the hand rearing._


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

poor girl. i hope she is better soon. i cant believe the vet missed this in the beginning.
at least know you can get her better.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Poor girlie hope she feels better soon!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Poor girl  Hope she is feeling better soon x


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

My beautiful baby girl is finally home they took the baby out and spayed her but i was told she put up hell of a fight the whole time because she was so frightened. She is happy to be back home and went straight to see her babies then came to me for cuddles. The babies are still doing well so thats all good. I just need more energy. lol xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Is she feeding the kittens herself now?


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> Is she feeding the kittens herself now?


No hunni she is not allowed to because her system is toxic with the anesthetic and antibiotics and she has to go back to the vets in 10 days for her stitches out and a check up. .


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Love her little heart, im so pleased shes home with her mummy and babies


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You must be so relieved now that she's home


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I see poor you too then how many are you hand rearing?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> No hunni she is not allowed to because her system is toxic with the anesthetic and antibiotics


Cats feed their kittens after c-sections. How long have you been told to wait before encouraging her to feed these kittens? I would give it 24 hours in case they've given a shot of metacam but not much more unless she's on a really unusual antibiotic. As she hasn't got mastitis there's no reason for her not to feed her babies.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

They didn't say if or when i could let mum feed them and i do know it would be better if she feeds them i will give them a call tomorrow. 

Nikita is sleeping she had her whole belly shaved including round the sides and down between her back legs and she has 8 stitches down the middle of her belly. I have not long fed the babies and the tortie went from 60g to 80g today and the tabby has gone from 50g to 65g they are feeding well and i'm feeding them every 2hrs. I have been and got myself loads of chocolate a farmhouse fruit cake and a can of energy drink because i need it cos ive hardly eaten the past few days and i really need to keep my strength up for the babies. xx


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> You must be so relieved now that she's home


I was and when i rang them to see how things were going last night and they said she had come round i cried because i was that relieved.



we love bsh's said:


> I see poor you too then how many are you hand rearing?


I'm feeding 2 babies but they are doing very well at the moment.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm so glad nikita is doing well. she must be so happy to be home and must be to have her back home. really pleased the babies are doing well too. keep up the good work - you're doing great:thumbsup:


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

cats galore said:


> i'm so glad nikita is doing well. she must be so happy to be home and must be to have her back home. really pleased the babies are doing well too. keep up the good work - you're doing great:thumbsup:


I think she's very happy to be home she wants constant cuddles
and i sat with her in my arms for over an hour while she slept.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Sadly the vet has said Nikita cannot feed her babies while she is on medication and she's on a ten day course so her milk will have dried up by the time she is off the meds. The babies are doing really well with the tortie now being 95g and the tabby 80g i have posted a link for a video i took of the babies. 

Nikita's babies yest at 4 days old they are now 5 days old.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151200416012940


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

What is she on a course of?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm sorry nikita won't be able to feed her kittens. i presume that means she is seperated from them poor kittens not having their mommy to cuddle upto and poor nikita not being able to be a mommy to them. you must have your work cut out with the hand rearing of them. you'll need a good rest after all this work - but i'm sure they will be worth it


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Its says Amox/Clav on the packet she has to have 1 a day.

I keep her out the lounge when i'm not in there or at bed time.
She lays on me while i'm feeding them and washes them when ive done
and i put them on her to have a cuddle for a little while and make sure the babies 
stay away from her tummy. She is even coming to me when the babies cry so 
i think she is telling me to feed her babies.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Purrrrfect said:


> Its says Amox/Clav on the packet she has to have 1 a day.
> 
> I keep her out the lounge when i'm not in there or at bed time.
> She lays on me while i'm feeding them and washes them when ive done
> ...


oh that's lovely. so glad they can all be together at times. i bet you need your eyes on them all the time to make sure they don't try to feed. 
isn't there anything you can do to keep her milk flowing? i thought i heard that if you add water to their food it helps make milk - i might be wrong though. but then i suppose without the stimulation off the kittens it would still dry up anyway. it's a real shame for all of them


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

thats such a shame she cant feed the babies.
my girl has a slight infection, she is having 2 synulox tablets a day but luckily she is allowed to feed her kittens.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

cats galore said:


> oh that's lovely. so glad they can all be together at times. i bet you need your eyes on them all the time to make sure they don't try to feed.
> isn't there anything you can do to keep her milk flowing? i thought i heard that if you add water to their food it helps make milk - i might be wrong though. but then i suppose without the stimulation off the kittens it would still dry up anyway. it's a real shame for all of them


Kitten food helps with milk production in lactating queens but
the kittens would have to be feeding to keep the milk flowing.
They did get a couple of hours milk from mum when they were born 
so they got some colostrum at least and mum will still be there to teach them how to behave like a cat. I have my hand gently over Nikita's tummy
so the babies cant sneak in there.  lol xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Purrrrfect said:


> Kitten food helps with milk production in lactating queens but
> the kittens would have to be feeding to keep the milk flowing.
> They did get a couple of hours milk from mum when they were born
> so they got some colostrum at least and mum will still be there to teach them how to behave like a cat. I have my hand gently over Nikita's tummy
> so the babies cant sneak in there.  lol xx


i bet you will be so attached to these little babies by the time you have finished rearing them. will you be keeping them for yourself? i don't think i'd be able to part with them after all you have to do.


----------

